# ?
, , ,        .

   .    .

  :      (   ).

   .  (    ,  )     : -2, -3  -.            . 

 ,           , ..   (    ) .

  ,             -2,  .    :  ,         (, ,  ),     ().   ,          (,  ,  ),          ,     -2,  .

                   ,      -2. ..           .

  :
      2 .
1-  (,     )     500..
2-  ()      5..,    -2,      2..
      : 500+2000= 2500..
 : 2000/2500=0,8.
 ,    600.
    : 600.*0,8=480..
 120..       90 .

       ?

          , ..     = 500.+5.=5500..,    = 5000/5500= 0,91?

, ,      ,          -2

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      -2. ..           .


..       ,       . ,     :
-    ,     

-      .
        ,      .

----------

, Svetishe!
   .     ,  ,             ,   .

  ,                (    0,8):

     ,                      .            -2,  .

      (  )           .
         ,     ,   -2,  .    ,            .  ,      ,                                 .

----------


## Svetishe

> , ,           ,   .


  ?    .     ,  .

----------

,          -2.

----------


## Server56

> ,      ,                             .


     ,     . .     90%   ,  90%  (    ,   ),      .    ,   . , ,    .
        -   ,  ,   .      , , ,  .

----------


## Svetishe

> -   ,  ,   .      , , ,  .


  ,    



> 


..

----------


## Server56

> 


    ,    "-"     ?
       ,   ,  .

----------

.
     ,      .     ...

,    :
- , 
-  ,     +   
-  
-  .

  ,       ,        .     , .. ,          2-3 ,        .       -     .

    ,        .         , ..      ,        : , , .

----------


## Server56

25,        (, /+  .)    25     20.
  /  -    ,        .
  ,          -    .     .

----------


## Svetishe

> /  -    ,        .


,    ,  ,  ,  ,      ,  25  20

----------


## Server56

> ,    ,  ,  ,  ,      ,  25  20


 :yes: 
, ,           .
  - ,   .
    -  ,     ,   ,     .    ,   .

----------


## ns

> ,    ,  ,  ,  ,      ,  25  20


,         25  20?

 )

----------


## Svetishe

.  25

----------


## ns

.  ,   20    ?       ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

-,    .       ,     ,       ,  - .

----------


## ns



----------

,        :    ,      .  , -2, -3  .  ,   ,  ,   , ,       ,   20 . ,   26  ,    90  .
 26     ,   .

   (  ),      . 
 ,          ,  ,  41  .
      44.

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------

44    .      ,   44,    ,     ,   ,     ?
  )

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,    ?       ,    ?    ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


     .

----------

> ,  ,    ?       ,    ?    ?


     , !      ( ),   2019   (  ).      .
    .  1/3      . 
   10  .

----------


## Server56

,   30%      ,  70% - ,      41,        20 (     ).    .     44  26 -  .   ,      .

----------

